# mep916's For Sale Thread.



## mep916

*SOLD OUT*

*PayPal Address:*: mep916@gmail.com

*HEATWARE Profile*


*Sold items*

4GB Crucial Ballistix Tracers * SOLD to thatguy16*

Retail Q9450 * SOLD to g4m3rof1337*

2X 150GB WD Raptors. * SOLD to mac550 *

ASUS Rampage Formula * SOLD to funkysnair *

XFX GTX 280 * SOLD at ebay *

320MB EVGA GeForce 8800 GTS (G80) * SOLD at OCN *

750W PC Power & Cooling Quad Silencer *Cross-Traded to StrangleHold*

512MB XFX 9800 GT - *SOLD at TPU*

Gigabyte EX38 DS4 - *SOLD at TPU*

Hauppauge WinTV PVR 500 - *SOLD to ukulele_ninja*

2GB Corsair XMS2 (DHX) - *SOLD to Buzz1927*

Zalman 9700 CNPS - *SOLD to Mr. Johanssen*


----------



## scooter

Nice dood!!!

Someones gonna have a merry xmas with those goodies...


----------



## Kornowski

Awesome prices!


----------



## funkysnair

is the raptor 16mb cache version?


----------



## mep916

funkysnair said:


> is the raptor 16mb cache version?



Yup.


----------



## funkysnair

if i can get a buyer for my p5k pro and psu i might be interested in the raptor!


----------



## mep916

funkysnair said:


> if i can get a buyer for my p5k pro and psu i might be interested in the raptor!



Buy both of 'em!


----------



## scooter

kornowski said:


> awesome prices!



+1


----------



## funkysnair

well it depends on a few factors-!

if i sell my stuff and how much i get for christmas


----------



## mep916

Bump.

Free PC game with any purchase. List is in the OP. Threw in Crysis with the GTX 280.


----------



## Ramodkk

Damn those are kick-ass prices! Man, if only... that Raptor!


----------



## oregon

Are you just upgrading selling your whole computer???


----------



## mep916

oregon said:


> Are you just upgrading selling your whole computer???



I'm running the rig in my signature. I don't have any plans on upgrading in the near future. If I can find one cheap, I may buy a 9800 GT.


----------



## mac550

any ideas of how they Raptors perform in RAID 0 with HD tune (max speed), im interested but there no point if they are same speed of the disks i have. also will you do the 2 disks for $175 shipped to UK with FSX?[SIZE=-1][SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## mep916

mac550 said:


> any ideas of how they Raptors proform in RAID 0 with HD tune (max speed), im interested but there no point if they are same speed of the disks i have.



I used to have a bench screenshot, but Photobucket deleted it. I'll see if I can find it in my pictures folder. 



mac550 said:


> also will you do the 2 disks for $175 shipped to UK with FSX?[SIZE=-1][SIZE=+1]
> [/SIZE][/SIZE]



Shipping is crazy expensive to the UK. I'll give 'em to you for $185 with the game. Sorry dude. It's $38.95 USD to ship a 4 pound package.

EDIT: Actually, if I put the drives in a Flat Rate envelope, shipping would be $11.95. I have to try and keep the weight at 4lbs.


----------



## mac550

mep916 said:


> I used to have a bench screenshot, but Photobucket deleted it. I'll see if I can find it in my pictures folder.



ok, im not asking for a pic but can you remember the rough speed?



mep916 said:


> Shipping is crazy expensive to the UK. I'll give 'em to you for $185 with the game. Sorry dude. It's $38.95 USD to ship a 4 pound package.
> 
> EDIT: Actually, if I put the drives in a Flat Rate envelope, shipping would be $11.95. I have to try and keep the weight at 4lbs.



ok if you can do shipping for that then great but you know what post people are like , so if possible id like them packed well just so they dont brake them


----------



## mep916

mac550 said:


> ok if you can do shipping for that then great but you know what post people are like , so if possible id like them packed well just so they dont brake them



Right, I sent you a PM with more info about that.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I may be interested in the CPU..


Edit, I'll take it.


----------



## mep916

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I may be interested in the CPU..
> 
> 
> Edit, I'll take it.



Shoot me a PM. I'll give you my PayPal address.


----------



## Kornowski

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I may be interested in the CPU..
> 
> 
> Edit, I'll take it.



Come to the Quad side!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Kornowski said:


> Come to the Quad side!



 

I can put my E84 in my LAN server now.


----------



## Kornowski

Sick man! You'll love it!


----------



## mep916

I received your payment, Derek. Thanks.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

mep916 said:


> I received your payment, Derek. Thanks.



No problem, and thank you, Mike.


----------



## mac550

Mike's Rich , Someone is gonna have a good crimbo


----------



## Geoff

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I can put my E84 in my LAN server now.


Way more then what is needed, but meh, whatever you want!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

[-0MEGA-];1142486 said:
			
		

> Way more then what is needed, but meh, whatever you want!



I know, but I want to put it to use, maybe I'll keep it in the server until I get more parts for a second gaming machine.


----------



## mac550

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I know, but I want to put it to use, maybe I'll keep it in the server until I get more parts for a second gaming machine.



yeah you can never have too many computers


----------



## lovely?

i might be interested in the GTX 280 thats an awesome price for the card. 50/50.

EDIT: nevermind can't do it.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

mac550 said:


> yeah you can never have too many computers



Hah, I'd have it so other people can use it at LANs.


----------



## Shane

whatever did you do with your little e6300?

i still got mine in the box,have not had time to sell it on lol

nice purchase on the quad btw,GTA IV plays nicely with quads!!!!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Nevakonaza said:


> whatever did you do with your little e6300?
> 
> i still got mine in the box,have not had time to sell it on lol
> 
> nice purchase on the quad btw,GTA IV plays nicely with quads!!!!



It's in the E8400 box, lol. 

And thanks, I'm looking forward to getting it. 

Anyone know how the overclocking is on it?


----------



## Kornowski

Well, I know Mike had it at 3.4Ghz, he may have taken it higher though?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Hm, alright, I'm sure the watercooling system will help.


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, most definitely! 

Buy me WC'ing!


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Yeah, most definitely!
> 
> Buy me WC'ing!



dan the day you go watercooling.....(if ever )i will buy your tuniq tower so consider is sold lol


----------



## mep916

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Anyone know how the overclocking is on it?



It would run games and 3DMark06 @ 3.6 GHz. I kept it at 3.4 for F@H. With your WC setup, I think 3.6 24/7 usage is very realistic, and I wouldn't be surprised to see higher clocks than that.


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> dan the day you go watercooling.....(if ever )i will buy your tuniq tower so consider is sold lol



Haha! Sure thing, Shane!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

mep916 said:


> It would run games and 3DMark06 @ 3.6 GHz. I kept it at 3.4 for F@H. With your WC setup, I think 3.6 24/7 usage is very realistic, and I wouldn't be surprised to see higher clocks than that.



Alright, good to know, I will have to figure out my overclocking plot.

I'll probably start a thread or something.




Thanks.


----------



## Ramodkk

Who wants a Dannified TT?


----------



## Kornowski

ramodkk said:


> Who wants a Dannified TT?



I'll auction it off!


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> I'll auction it off!



we have £60 here in the red corner ....do i see a £65 anywhere....£65 people common


----------



## mac550

Nevakonaza said:


> we have £60 here in the red corner ....do i see a £65 anywhere....£65 people common



lol, going once...going twice......


----------



## DirtyD86

bump for a reliable and trustworthy seller


----------



## mep916

DirtyD86 said:


> bump for a reliable and trustworthy seller



Cheers. 

You see I've put your games to use.


----------



## mep916

Bit of a price drop on the GTX 280. Take two PC games from the list.


----------



## mep916

Bump


----------



## mac550

mep916 said:


> Bump



i would but i have no money now , soz


----------



## vroom_skies

Ahh, Mep cmon, your supposed to give the mods first dibs. 
I only just found this thread lol, booo.


----------



## just a noob

hey mep still want a 9800gt? lol


----------



## mep916

Bump

I've added some Ballistix Tracers.


----------



## Respital

mep916 said:


> Bump
> 
> I've added some Ballistix Tracers.



Free buump. 

The kits are both 2x1GB correct?


----------



## funkysnair

god dam i want that ram


----------



## Ramodkk

mep916 said:


> I've added some Ballistix Tracers.



How could you!?


----------



## mep916

Respital said:


> Free buump.
> 
> The kits are both 2x1GB correct?



That's right. 



ramodkk said:


> How could you!?



I've always had problems running both sets on my Gigabyte board. I'm sure there's a fix for it, but I don't have the patience to tweak everything and try to figure it out. They ran fine on my Rampage board and I ran a Memtest86 pass on both sets, so I know it's not the RAM itself.


----------



## Ramodkk

I see. They'll work great for whoever buys them anyways  hehe


----------



## mep916

ramodkk said:


> I see. They'll work great for whoever buys them anyways  hehe



lol. Yeah. Maybe it's just the user...I dunno.


----------



## Ramodkk

Oh no, trust me, it's not about the user. Otherwise mine would be lighting neon colors and would  be automatically OC'ed to DDR3 speeds!


----------



## Cleric7x9

sigh I want the harddrives, maybe after xmas


----------



## mep916

Cleric7x9 said:


> sigh I want the harddrives, maybe after xmas



Too late I sold them.


----------



## Cleric7x9

mep916 said:


> Too late I sold them.



I want a divorce


----------



## mep916

Cleric7x9 said:


> I want a divorce



*Breaks friendship*


----------



## Cleric7x9

mep916 said:


> *Breaks friendship*



well maybe i will just have to buy the video card. im waiting to see how much the GTX285 is going to be


----------



## mep916

Cleric7x9 said:


> well maybe i will just have to buy the video card. im waiting to see how much the GTX285 is going to be



Yeah, it's suppose to be out next month. Probably in the ~$450 range, maybe higher (or lower?)

Hope that helps.


----------



## just a noob

i would say lower, because the 295 is supposed to be 499(doubt that, they said that about the 9800gx2 which turned to what? 600 dollars?)


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I received the package! 

I'll probably put it in later tonight or tomorrow.



Thanks again, Mike!


----------



## mep916

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I received the package!
> 
> I'll probably put it in later tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again, Mike!



No problem man. Hope it serves you well.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I'm posting on it.


----------



## Shane

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I'm posting on it.



get overclocking!!!!! 

i think you might be able to hit 3.7Ghz with water cooling?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Nevakonaza said:


> get overclocking!!!!!
> 
> i think you might be able to hit 3.7Ghz with water cooling?



Makes sense, I was thinking of of my E8400 when I wanted to hit 4.1, but then I remembered Quads can't go as high, so.


So should I upgrade my WB and pump to get 3.7?


----------



## DirtyD86

who took FSX mike? so i can recruit them


----------



## mep916

DirtyD86 said:


> who took FSX mike? so i can recruit them



lol. mac550 took it with teh Raptors.


----------



## mac550

DirtyD86 said:


> who took FSX mike? so i can recruit them



available 24/7 



mep916 said:


> lol. mac550 took it with teh Raptors.



yup


----------



## Droogie

How much did the Q9450 go for?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

tknick90 said:


> How much did the Q9450 go for?



$220 shipped, it was $210 but Paypal took out a $10 tax.


----------



## Droogie

g4m3rof1337 said:


> $220 shipped, it was $210 but Paypal took out a $10 tax.



Wow, great buy!


----------



## mep916

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Paypal took out a $10 tax.



It worked out to be a little less than that (I think it was a CC fee), which is why I provided Priority shipping.


----------



## mep916

Bump.


----------



## Kornowski

Can't believe the 280 still hasn't sold!


----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


> Can't believe the 280 still hasn't sold!



I thought it would've sold by now. It's listed at TPU and I've had some international interest, but shipping is pretty expensive. I'll keep it up for another week. If it doesn't sell, I'll keep it or sell it at ebay.


----------



## just a noob

will you take 50 dollars and this roll of tape i have on my desk for that 280? if not consider this a bump


----------



## mep916

just a noob said:


> will you take 50 dollars and this roll of tape i have on my desk for that 280? if not consider this a bump



Tempting, but no thanks.


----------



## mac550

just a noob said:


> will you take 50 dollars and this roll of tape i have on my desk for that 280? if not consider this a bump



worth a try i guess


----------



## mep916

I've put the GTX 280 up for sale at ebay. Link is in the OP if anyone is interested.


----------



## mac550

hope you have better luck selling it on ebay, one question though, why start the bidding so low?


----------



## mep916

mac550 said:


> why start the bidding so low?



I'm hoping it'll attract bidders. From what I've seen over the past month or so, this XFX model has been auctioned off anywhere between $350 - $420, so it should go up pretty fast, especially in the final days. That's if someone doesn't purchase at the Buy it Now price.


----------



## mac550

ahhh i see, fair chickens, well i hope i does sell for that


----------



## mep916

mac550 said:


> ahhh i see, fair chickens, well i hope i does sell for that



Thanks. My past eBay sales have done very well, so I think I'll net a little more than the price I listed here.


----------



## just a noob

tell you what mep, 50 bucks plus that roll of tape, and get this, 5 live chickens!!!!one1! if you really don't like that offer, consider that a bump, if you find that offensive, just let me know, and i'll delete it


----------



## Twist86

Hey just thought id give you a tip Mep...Noticed your bidder that wanted to "buy it out" but couldn't
You can delete bids without it costing you etc...so you can get the "buy it now" offer back.

I do it will all my auctions for 6 days then let the bids pile up on the 7th day.


Just go to http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?CancelBidShow

then put in the user ID (aka the bidder) and the auction ID and cancel it....put in text "cancel bids till 6th day for but it now" 


First make sure the guy still wants to buy it out though. There is no downside...they don't charge you nor can you get in trouble for doing it.


----------



## mep916

Twist86 said:


> Hey just thought id give you a tip Mep...Noticed your bidder that wanted to "buy it out" but couldn't
> You can delete bids without it costing you etc...so you can get the "buy it now" offer back.
> 
> I do it will all my auctions for 6 days then let the bids pile up on the 7th day.
> 
> 
> Just go to http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?CancelBidShow
> 
> then put in the user ID (aka the bidder) and the auction ID and cancel it....put in text "cancel bids till 6th day for but it now"
> 
> 
> First make sure the guy still wants to buy it out though. There is no downside...they don't charge you nor can you get in trouble for doing it.



Thanks for the info, Twist. I replied to your PM.


----------



## mac550

Raptors came today, loving them, Thanks a million Mike


----------



## funkysnair

mac550 said:


> Raptors came today, loving them, Thanks a million Mike



you got the 2 drives 

i bought a asus rampage formula off mep916 and i recieved it quick...

mike-why you selling everything off?


----------



## mac550

funkysnair said:


> you got the 2 drives



indeed, there your's for £180


----------



## funkysnair

mac550 said:


> indeed, there your's for £180



nah-ill wait until i get enough money for a ssd drive!


----------



## mac550

^id wait for them to come down in price if i were you. not really worth it atm


----------



## mep916

Bump.

Zalman 9700 for sale. I'll post pics later.


----------



## epidemik

What socket is it for?

How Northern Cali are you...how many minutes from oregon boarder?


----------



## mep916

epidemik said:


> What socket is it for?



Intel LGA775; AMD Socket AM2, 939, 940 and Socket754



epidemik said:


> How Northern Cali are you...how many minutes from oregon boarder?



We're not that close. If I were to ship it to you, you'd receive it in 2-3 days.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I'd like to say that I've been using the CPU for awhile now, and it's great, haven't overclocked yet, been busy, but I love the CPU.


Thanks again, Mike.


----------



## just a noob

lol, you have a lot of out of country intrest :S


----------



## DirtyD86

this thread is turning into a second source of income for ol mike over here


----------



## mep916

Added pics of the Zalman. Pictured is everything you'll receive. Can't find the AMD hardware, but I'll keep looking. Everything pictured is what you'll need for Socket 775.


----------



## Kesava

WARNING! Fasten your seatbelt!
*BUMPS AHEAD!*


----------



## mep916

Bump


----------



## mep916

Price drop on the Zalman.


----------



## mep916

Bump


----------



## ThatGuy16

1 hour bump for you, i don't know why the zalman hasn't sold. I STILL have mine, I've listed it like 3 times 

... but i can understand mine, its only for AM2 boards. You have a great price on it mep!


----------



## mep916

ThatGuy16 said:


> You have a great price on it mep!



Buy it!


----------



## mep916

Bump


----------



## funkysnair

you have done very well with your items m8....

i was interested in the tracers but i realised i spent £500 on upgrading my componants recently so i need to slow it down a bit lol


----------



## mep916

funkysnair said:


> you have done very well with your items m8....



I wanted to get more for my GTX 280. It sold for $318 at ebay. After they take their cut, I'll probably end up with $270 or so.


----------



## funkysnair

mep916 said:


> I wanted to get more for my GTX 280. It sold for $318 at ebay. After they take their cut, I'll probably end up with $270 or so.



hmm ebay for you m8, ebay is good for items you have bought second hand and there is a slight chance you make your money back-if you are selling something that you have bought brand new you notice a loss


----------



## mep916

funkysnair said:


> hmm ebay for you m8, ebay is good for items you have bought second hand and there is a slight chance you make your money back-if you are selling something that you have bought brand new you notice a loss



In two separate transactions, I got over $1100 for my Ultras at ebay. That was awesome. I almost made all my money back. It's a crap shoot. I should have taken Twist86's advice and keep it as a buy it now option. Oh well. At least I got something for it. The 260/280 cards are steadily dropping in price at newegg, so it's best that I sold now.


----------



## pies

You sold the GTX280 at the right time you can get em for 300$ new.
But congrats on all the sales.


----------



## just a noob

hey mep...http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=208353392 $237 new  good thing you sold it
edit: $190 http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=208290487 :S


----------



## mep916

just a noob said:


> hey mep...http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=208353392 $237 new  good thing you sold it
> edit: $190 http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=208290487 :S



lol. Yeah, it was a 10 day listing. In that time the price was cut twice. I wish I had listed it a couple weeks earlier, but it's all good.


----------



## just a noob

tri sli for 600 dollars :S jeebus, are those new 295's that good? really tempting to go and buy an i7 board for tri sli and crazy 3dmark06 scores


----------



## mep916

just a noob said:


> tri sli and crazy 3dmark06 scores



That would be the only reason to tri sli. That and for folding, although you obviously have to disable sli to correctly fold with all three cards.


----------



## just a noob

yeah, i can remember some build log that some guy had going at the "other forum" 3 gtx 280's folding brought in close to 60k ppd with a qx9770 :S


----------



## mep916

just a noob said:


> yeah, i can remember some build log that some guy had going at the "other forum" 3 gtx 280's folding brought in close to 60k ppd with a qx9770 :S



I would probably do that if electricity wasn't so high in my area. That's one of the reasons why I sold my GTX.


----------



## mep916

Zalman still for sale.


----------



## mep916

Bump.


----------



## Twist86

I think its time to Ebay it.

Who knows maybe you will get lucky like me and have some idiot pay full price for it. Worked out well with COD WAW got 50 bucks vs  the 30 I was asking ^-^


----------



## mep916

Twist86 said:


> I think its time to Ebay it.
> 
> Who knows maybe you will get lucky like me and have some idiot pay full price for it. Worked out well with COD WAW got 50 bucks vs  the 30 I was asking ^-^



haha. I'm sure someone will buy it eventually. I got a lot less than I expected for my GTX 280 at ebay, so I'm kinda pissed off at the site atm. 

BTW, I should have went the buy it now route you suggested...


----------



## WeatherMan

How much you get for it? And what did you expect for it?


----------



## mep916

Bootup05 said:


> How much you get for it? And what did you expect for it?



I got $318 before fees. I thought I'd get at least $350 from an international bidder.


----------



## WeatherMan

Ah, same happened to me a few months ago, Got £22 for a 8600GT which made me mad, and then a few hours later my 9600GT sold too, for around £ 28


----------



## Twist86

mep916 said:


> BTW, I should have went the buy it now route you suggested...



I am not the kind of person to say I told you so....oh wait yes I am 

Shame it didn't work out for you still 318 bucks isn't so bad either. What was the original buy out anyways?


----------



## lovely?

makes ya think $280 and an 8800GT would've been good  hahaha 

just playing.


----------



## mep916

lovely? said:


> makes ya think $280 and an 8800GT would've been good  hahaha
> 
> just playing.



LOL 



Twist86 said:


> Shame it didn't work out for you still 318 bucks isn't so bad either. What was the original buy out anyways?



I think it was $379.


----------



## mac550

Free Bump For A Great Seller


----------



## mep916

mac550 said:


> Free Bump For A Great Seller



Thank you sir. 

$35 shipped for the Zalman 9700. Socket 775 only. I can't find the AMD hardware.


----------



## mep916

Bump.

Added a 320MB 8800 GTS. Details in the OP.


----------



## Kornowski




----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


>


----------



## Redbull{wings}

How good is an 8800 GTS?


----------



## mep916

Redbull{wings} said:


> How good is an 8800 GTS?



http://enthusiast.hardocp.com/article.html?art=MTI5MywsLGhlbnRodXNpYXN0

That's a good article about the SC edition. You can clock this card to SC speeds, so I think the article should give you an idea regarding performance. The GPU was released November 2006, so it's a little over two years old. I've owned this card since August '07.


----------



## Redbull{wings}

Well I was going to slowly upgrade my PC piece by piece by some things came up and I just can't justify spending money on my computer. Great price though wish I could buy.


----------



## WeatherMan

Any CPU's for sale?


----------



## mep916

Bootup05 said:


> Any CPU's for sale?



Nope.


----------



## mep916

Sold the GPU at OCN.


----------



## mep916

Bump


----------



## mep916

Bump.


----------



## Kornowski

How many bumps will be enough?


----------



## Cromewell

At least one more?

Just the Zalman left?


----------



## mep916

Cromewell said:


> Just the Zalman left?



Yeah, but I'll have some other stuff for sale in a few days. Probably gonna sell my Q6600, Gigabyte X38 board and maybe a 610W PC Power & Cooling unit.


----------



## mep916

Bump. I'll have some other stuff up soon.


----------



## G25r8cer

Did you find the AMD clamp for the Zalman?


----------



## mep916

g25racer said:


> Did you find the AMD clamp for the Zalman?



No, I haven't found it. I have stuff, little pieces of hardware, scattered all over the place. If you're interested, I'll look around again and see if I can find it.


----------



## G25r8cer

mep916 said:


> No, I haven't found it. I have stuff, little pieces of hardware, scattered all over the place. If you're interested, I'll look around again and see if I can find it.



Depending on the size of my pay check tomorrow. But, yeah I could sure use a new cpu fan.


----------



## mep916

g25racer said:


> Depending on the size of my pay check tomorrow. But, yeah I could sure use a new cpu fan.



Yeah, I'm missing both the clip and lever, I don't know what I did with them. Sorry.


----------



## mep916

In an email to Zalman, I asked if they can give me a replacement set. If they do, I'll update the thread.


----------



## G25r8cer

mep916 said:


> In an email to Zalman, I asked if they can give me a replacement set. If they do, I'll update the thread.



Alright cool


----------



## markallen

mep916 said:


> Yeah, but I'll have some other stuff for sale in a few days. Probably gonna sell my Q6600, Gigabyte X38 board and maybe a 610W PC Power & Cooling unit.



I'm interested in your Gigabyte X38 board if and when you decide to sell it.


----------



## mep916

markallen said:


> I'm interested in your Gigabyte X38 board if and when you decide to sell it.



If you want the Q6600 and the Gigabyte board, you can have both for $200 shipped. Otherwise, I'll give you the GB board for $130 shipped. If that sounds good, PM me. I'll take some pics and give you my paypal address.


----------



## Mez

mep916 said:


> If you want the Q6600 and the Gigabyte board, you can have both for $200 shipped. Otherwise, I'll give you the GB board for $130 shipped. If that sounds good, PM me. I'll take some pics and give you my paypal address.



+1 for the greatest price i've ever seen!


----------



## DirtyD86

MMezna said:


> +1 for the greatest price i've ever seen!



+1

excellent, excellent deal


----------



## mep916

I'll officially put everything up as soon as I get the CPU protective shield from pies. In addition to the CPU and mobo, I'll have some Red Tracers and a Hauppauge PCI TV tuner card... maybe some other stuff. I gotta take some pics.


----------



## mep916

Some more items for sale

http://www.computerforum.com/1141442-post1.html


----------



## Respital

mep916 said:


> Some more items for sale
> 
> http://www.computerforum.com/1141442-post1.html



You seriously should start your own store. 

By the way post your heatware in the original post so buyers can leave feedback.


----------



## mep916

Respital said:


> By the way post your heatware in the original post so buyers can leave feedback.



Done, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Kesava

I think Mep has more stuff to sell then Newegg 

Probably more reliable too


----------



## mep916

Bump. 

Soon I'll have a XFX 9800 GT for sale. Newegg denied my refund.  Far Cry 2 will be included.


----------



## mep916

The 9800 GT is up for sale. Shameless bump.


----------



## just a noob

refrence 9800gt looks tasty, but i don't have any money :S


----------



## mep916

just a noob said:


> refrence 9800gt looks tasty, but i don't have any money :S



dude, that asus you have is nice.


----------



## G25r8cer

mep916 said:


> The 9800 GT is up for sale. Shameless bump.



You got any Dimensions on it? I am wondering if it will fit in my hp case. I could use a new graphics card.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

g25racer said:


> You got any Dimensions on it? I am wondering if it will fit in my hp case. I could use a new graphics card.



I believe the card is 9 inches, lol.


----------



## DirtyD86

that 750W Quad Silencer is tempting me right now...


----------



## mep916

g25racer said:


> You got any Dimensions on it? I am wondering if it will fit in my hp case. I could use a new graphics card.



It's single slot, exactly 8 inches long.



DirtyD86 said:


> that 750W Quad Silencer is tempting me right now...



It's a good deal. I haven't seen it this cheap at any of the forums. It sold at OCN for $110 a couple weeks ago.

Oh, and it'll ship priority. It's already packed up in a flat rate box.


----------



## mep916

Price drop on the mobo and TV tuner card.


----------



## Respital

mep916 said:


> Done, thanks for the tip.



No problem.


----------



## emac227

im tempted on the 9800 and psu


----------



## bcoffee20

dang if only you were selling that mobo in september. great deals on all your products. how do you get so many products and sell then so cheap?


----------



## mep916

emac227 said:


> im tempted on the 9800 and psu



Discount on multiple items. Shoot me a PM. 



bcoffee20 said:


> how do you get so many products and sell then so cheap?



I've had a lot of this stuff for awhile, so I don't mind selling it cheap. The prices on most items are only slightly less than the other forums. The PSU is a steal, though, and I won't be dropping the price.


----------



## Ramodkk

Hey Mike, how long are the cables in the PSU? Do you mind measuring them in inches for me?  

No prob if you don't want to.


----------



## mep916

ramodkk said:


> Hey Mike, how long are the cables in the PSU? Do you mind measuring them in inches for me?



It's already packed up, and I'd rather not remove it from the box. It's heavily wrapped in bubble wrap. They're long though. Especially for a mid tower. With the HAF 932, I did need an eight pin CPU extention cable.


----------



## Ramodkk

Oh right, thanks anyways. I was just wondering.


----------



## mep916

Bump


----------



## DirtyD86

my my, that's a lovely countertop you've got there mike.... 

ah screw it ill just go ahead and say it... bump


----------



## mep916

Bump



DirtyD86 said:


> my my, that's a lovely countertop you've got there mike....



I'll give you that slab for $1200 shipped.


----------



## mep916

Yet another bump, and a few price drops.


----------



## Kornowski

Real desperate for a sell, Eh?


----------



## lovely?

what was the origional price for the hauppauge pvr 500? and do you know if it is a type A or type B?


----------



## mep916

lovely? said:


> what was the origional price for the hauppauge pvr 500? and do you know if it is a type A or type B?



I purchased it from newegg for $129.99. I'm not sure if it's type A or B.


----------



## mep916

9800 GT still for sale, a deal at TPU didn't go through.


----------



## Ramodkk

Damn the price on that 9800GT is sexy, I can't believe it hasn't sold.


----------



## mep916

ramodkk said:


> I can't believe it hasn't sold.



Economy sucks.


----------



## Respital

Bump for a good seller with good prices.


----------



## mep916

Respital said:


> Bump for a good seller with good prices.





The 9800GT is gone. Bump.


----------



## markallen

mep916 said:


> The 9800GT is gone. Bump.




Well that sucks..Bump


----------



## mep916

markallen said:


> Well that sucks..Bump



the board is still available


----------



## markallen

mep916 said:


> the board is still available



I hope it's still available when my money gets here.


----------



## mep916

markallen said:


> I hope it's still available when my money gets here.



Vizy93 has a good deal on a 9600GT XXX. 

http://www.computerforum.com/1180433-post1.html

XFX Lifetime Warranty and free COD4 or COD5 with the purchase.


----------



## mep916

Bump


----------



## Kornowski

We should re-name this section to Mike's for sale section. lol


----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


> We should re-name this section to Mike's for sale section. lol



Too many Mike's.


----------



## funkysnair

not with 916 on the end....

ive prob checked your thread every day to see if there is anything that might interest me lol!

fingers crossed you dont cos you already cost me a fortune


----------



## Kornowski

mep916 said:


> Too many Mike's.



Mep's for sale section, sorted.


----------



## mep916

funkysnair said:


> fingers crossed you dont cos you already cost me a fortune



haha. Yeah, well worth it, though, right? 



Kornowski said:


> Mep's for sale section, sorted.



Bah, y'all know me anyway.


----------



## funkysnair

mep916 said:


> haha. Yeah, well worth it, though, right?



yes it is but its not the point, im skint lol

nah only joking, just dont advertise anything ill be interested in thanx


----------



## mep916

funkysnair said:


> nah only joking, just dont advertise anything ill be interested in thanx



lmao. You got it mate. 

I won't have anything new for awhile. Maybe the 6GB GSkill set in my sig, cuz I wanna get this set. Just waiting for the price to drop.


----------



## funkysnair

ballistix? i thought there newer ram wasnt up to much because of there single sided chip design compared to the older ballistix!


----------



## mep916

funkysnair said:


> ballistix? i thought there newer ram wasnt up to much because of there single sided chip design compared to the older ballistix!



I dunno if this DDR3 set is double sided. The DDR2 single sided sets were garbage. I RMA'd two sets until Crucial finally sent me some double sided ones. I'll have to look into it. The DDR2 RED sets are double sided, I sold a 4GB set recently.


----------



## Kornowski

mep916 said:


> Bah, y'all know me anyway.



That's true, we can't escape you! 

I've got 4 sticks of the single sided ones, they haven't caused me any problems, touch wood. Though, I have heard from many places that they aren't any good.


----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


> That's true, we can't escape you!



Unfortunately no you can't. 



Kornowski said:


> I've got 4 sticks of the single sided ones, they haven't caused me any problems, touch wood. Though, I have heard from many places that they aren't any good.



I'm referring to the tracers. I dunno if your set uses the same chips as the single sided tracers.


----------



## Kornowski

Ah right, I thought you meant Crucial Memory in general, I'd heard it was the same for Ballistix though. Ah well...


----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


> Ah right, I thought you meant Crucial Memory in general, I'd heard it was the same for Ballistix though. Ah well...



They're prolly the same.


----------



## funkysnair

mep916 said:


> They're prolly the same.



yes they are!


----------



## mep916

funkysnair said:


> yes they are!



I think they just add the LED functionality. You can cross reference here


----------



## mep916

Bump. The Crossfire board for $100 w/ USPS Priority shipping included to the continental US. I'll split 50% international shipping cost w/ the buyer.


----------



## laznz1

mep916 said:


> Bump. The Crossfire board for $100 w/ USPS Priority shipping included to the continental US. I'll split 50% international shipping cost w/ the buyer.







Now thats a bump for a some awesome deals


----------



## mep916

laznz1 said:


> Now thats a bump for a some awesome deals



lol. Thanks. I just sold the board at techpowerup. :gun:


----------



## markallen

mep916 said:


> lol. Thanks. I just sold the board at techpowerup. :gun:



I figured that.Since I got my money now.


----------



## Respital

markallen said:


> I figured that.Since I got my money now.



Don't worry, he'll probably find another somewhere in his closet of infinite awesome pc part.s


----------



## footballstevo75

That is an excellent TV tuner at an excellent price, too bad I already have two, lol.


----------



## mep916

footballstevo75 said:


> That is an excellent TV tuner at an excellent price, too bad I already have two, lol.



I've priced it too low, actually, but I'm having a hard time selling it and I don't really need it. I paid $130 for it a year ago.


----------



## DarkTears

What exactly does the tuner do? Ive never really looked into those things.


----------



## mep916

DarkTears said:


> What exactly does the tuner do? Ive never really looked into those things.



It allows you to watch television on your PC. All you need is a cable/satellite connection. You can use an indoor/outdoor antenna, but I wouldn't really recommend it for over the air TV. This card does not support high def, BTW.


----------



## mac550

Bump for a great seller


----------



## mep916

mac550 said:


> Bump for a great seller



Thanks mate


----------



## DarkTears

Im thinking about the tuner, I am getting a 23 inch monitor which will be bigger than the television I have now. but no hd hhmm.


----------



## mac550

mep916 said:


> Thanks mate



No Problem


----------



## DirtyD86

mac550 said:


> No Problem





lol there's some clever bumping tactics going on in here


----------



## DarkTears

what slot does that tv thing go in? which pci slot?


----------



## bebopin64

DarkTears said:


> what slot does that tv thing go in? which pci slot?



the 3rd one??


----------



## bebopin64

no wait has to be the second one


----------



## mep916

DarkTears said:


> what slot does that tv thing go in? which pci slot?



Any standard PCI slot. It will not work with a PCI-E slot.


----------



## mac550

DirtyD86 said:


> lol there's some clever bumping tactics going on in here



indeed 



bebopin64 said:


> the 3rd one??





bebopin64 said:


> no wait has to be the second one



lol are you sure it aint the 1st one, looks it to me


----------



## mep916

Anyone need a 2GB DDR2 800 set? I've a brand new set for $30 shipped. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145177

Never opened. I'll take my own pictures of the item by request.


----------



## massahwahl

im eyeing that tv tuner, want to make sure it will work with linux though...Ill get back to you.


----------



## DarkTears

ukulele_ninja said:


> im eyeing that tv tuner, want to make sure it will work with linux though...Ill get back to you.



Im eyeing it as well, but i highly doubt it will work with windows 7, about half the things i try dont work with this os /sigh


----------



## massahwahl

Consider the tv tuner sold Mep! Ill shoot you the funds this evening when i get home. Thanks!


----------



## Buzz1927

mep916 said:


> Anyone need a 2GB DDR2 800 set? I've a brand new set for $30 shipped.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145177
> 
> Never opened. I'll take my own pictures of the item by request.


i might be interested in that, how much to ship it over here?


----------



## mep916

Buzz1927 said:


> i might be interested in that, how much to ship it over here?



Let me check it out. Probably too expensive, but I'll give you a deal on the shipping. 

lol at your avatar Buzz.


----------



## mep916

$40 USD total to AU.


----------



## Buzz1927

Sweet, Pm me your details..


----------



## mep916

Buzz1927 said:


> Sweet, Pm me your details..



PM sent.


----------



## mep916

The Corsair RAM sold to Buzz.


----------



## massahwahl

Payment Sent


----------



## mep916

ukulele_ninja said:


> Payment Sent



Right on brotha. I'll ship it out first thing tomorrow morning. I'll PM you the tracking number.


----------



## massahwahl

mep916 said:


> Right on brotha. I'll ship it out first thing tomorrow morning. I'll PM you the tracking number.



you da' man ninja!


----------



## DarkTears

My locationfree player disc didnt even work


----------



## mep916

DarkTears said:


> My locationfree player disc didnt even work



And why are you posting this unfortunate information in my for sale thread?


----------



## Mitch?

DarkTears said:


> My locationfree player disc didnt even work



Sometimes when i buy dress shirts they say Sm but fit like a M.\


----------



## Buzz1927

Mr. Johanssen said:


> Sometimes when i buy skirts they say Sm but fit like a M.\


Fixed!


----------



## Gareth

DarkTears said:


> My locationfree player disc didnt even work






mep916 said:


> And why are you posting this unfortunate information in my for sale thread?



That made me chuckle  Consider this a bump for the most awesome seller on Computer Forum!


----------



## DarkTears

mep916 said:


> And why are you posting this unfortunate information in my for sale thread?



cause i figured if that didnt work with 7 neither would the tv thing that you were selling, and i was free bumping.

im so unappreciated


----------



## mep916

Buzz1927 said:


> Fixed!



lol

$30 shipped for the Zalman. Someone buy this thing - it's just sitting in my closet.


----------



## mac550

DarkTears said:


> My locationfree player disc didnt even work
> 
> 
> 
> mep916 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And why are you posting this unfortunate information in my for sale thread?
Click to expand...


ROFL 



DarkTears said:


> im so unappreciated



AWWWWW! Poor You! 



mep916 said:


> lol
> 
> $30 shipped for the Zalman. Someone buy this thing - it's just sitting in my closet.



If you had the AMD clips, i would for my second rig.
have you tried ebay?


----------



## mep916

mac550 said:


> If you had the AMD clips, i would for my second rig.
> have you tried ebay?



I called just called Zalman's office in California. They actually picked up the phone without having to go through a menu. That never happens. Anyway, the guy told me that i can fill out a RMA and they'll send me the hardware for free. When I get the hardware, I'll update the thread.


----------



## mac550

mep916 said:


> I called just called Zalman's office in California. They actually picked up the phone without having to go through a menu. That never happens. Anyway, the guy told me that i can fill out a RMA and they'll send me the hardware for free. When I get the hardware, I'll update the thread.



 thats nice of them.

It will fit a socket 939 right? the 939/940/AM2 are all almost the same aren't they? if so and if you aint sold it by the 26th (skint atm), ill take it off your hands.


----------



## mep916

mac550 said:


> thats nice of them.
> 
> It will fit a socket 939 right? the 939/940/AM2 are all almost the same aren't they? if so and if you aint sold it by the 26th, ill take it off your hands.



Yeah, it's compatible with all that. I filled out the RMA form, so hopefully I hear back soon.


----------



## mac550

mep916 said:


> Yeah, it's compatible with all that. I filled out the RMA form, so hopefully I hear back soon.



Ok, if no takers before the 26th, consider it sold


----------



## mep916

The AMD hardware is on its way


----------



## mac550

mep916 said:


> The AMD hardware is on its way



Cool


----------



## massahwahl

Got the wintv today and it works like a charm! Thanks Mep!


----------



## Mitch?

mac. how bad do you want the zalman??


----------



## mac550

Mr. Johanssen said:


> mac. how bad do you want the zalman??



not massively, i was just gonna put it in my second computer as its still running on stock cooler and it some times get into the low 50c's.

If you want it, get it, as long as its ok with Mike


----------



## Mitch?

mac550 said:


> not massively, i was just gonna put it in my second computer as its still running on stock cooler and it some times get into the low 50c's.
> 
> If you want it, get it, as long as its ok with Mike



well i wouldn't mind it :rollseyes:
i'd need the AM2 parts though, but yeah i'd take it.


----------



## mac550

Mr. Johanssen said:


> well i wouldn't mind it :rollseyes:
> i'd need the AM2 parts though, but yeah i'd take it.



like i said, if its cool by Mike then go for it


----------



## Mitch?

mac550 said:


> like i said, if its cool by Mike then go for it


Depending on shipping to UK i'll sell you my AC Freezer 64 Pro if you'd like.


----------



## mac550

Mr. Johanssen said:


> Depending on shipping to UK i'll sell you my AC Freezer 64 Pro if you'd like.



if you can do it for about the same price as Mike's cooler (about $40 shipped) and you have the socket 939 hardware then yeah ok. like i said to Mike, it will have to be after the 26th of this mouth.


----------



## mep916

ukulele_ninja said:


> Got the wintv today and it works like a charm! Thanks Mep!



Sweet. thanks for the heat feedback.



Mr. Johanssen said:


> well i wouldn't mind it :rollseyes:
> i'd need the AM2 parts though, but yeah i'd take it.



First come, first serve. I'll have the AMD hardware by the end of the week at the latest.


----------



## mac550

looks like Mike's fine with it so go for it Mr.J 

Mike you need to upgrade your computer again, your about to be out of stock


----------



## mep916

I got the AMD hardware today. It's ready to go.


----------



## Mitch?

mep916 said:


> I got the AMD hardware today. It's ready to go.



Okay Mister Michael, I've just PayPal'd your ass


----------



## mac550

Mr. Johanssen said:


> Okay Mister Michael, I've just PayPal'd your ass



nice, might have to use that at some point


----------



## Mitch?

mac550 said:


> nice, might have to use that at some point



Mike's ass?  He seems pretty tough, I wouldn't risk it haha.

And mac, I think that it'll be like $15 to ship first class USPS, i used tr14 (truvo) for your postcode, since you just have Cornwall listed.
I'd be willing to sell it for like $30.  It has one of the four rubber fan thingers loose or broken, but it doesn't affect it at all, see the temps in my sig for reference


----------



## mep916

Mr. Johanssen said:


> Okay Mister Michael, I've just PayPal'd your ass



Thanks. I'll ship it out tomorrow and PM your tracking number. 

Thread closed for now.


----------

